# Decompensated Cirrhosis of the Liver



## margie3779 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can anyone give me the ICD9 code for Decompensated Cirrhosis of the liver?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,
Decompensated cirrhosis means , that the liver is extensively scarred and unable to function properly....
Check the code 571.8...
Hope it helps..
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

